# New garden on top of bermuda



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I am adding like 60sq ft of new raised garden beds to my garden. Bermuda grass is currently in the location although dormant. My raised beds will be 18"-24" high. I plan to not disturb the existing soil. Lay cardboard. Then fill with garden soil / compost. Is that a good strategy to combat bermuda or at least hold it off some? Dont want to use lanscape fabric as I want worms to be able to enter garden. Plus I eventually want roots of veggies to go deeper once cardboard decomposes.

Feel like cutting the bermuda out like sod alone wont help. Roots are deep. Plus thats a lot of work and wasted soil.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I think that sounds like a sound plan. When do you plan to do this? If you wait until green up you could spray glyco., water a couple days afterwards and spray glyco again. The half-life for glyco is short (~7 days) then add the cardboard and dirt.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> I think that sounds like a sound plan. When do you plan to do this? If you wait until green up you could spray glyco., water a couple days afterwards and spray glyco again. The half-life for glyco is short (~7 days) then add the cardboard and dirt.


Hoping to have beds filled by March 1. Plant / seed veggies April 1.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I built three raised beds, total 76 sq fy in the bermuda area of my lawn in 2019. Ok i didn't know bermuda was there first. The house was new to me. I used landscape fabric after cutting out the sod and are 12" deep. I get pretty good results. It was a lot of work. I think there are worms in there anyways, hard to stop mother nature. I'll look closely when i turn over with the fork this weekend maybe. The bermuda is always attacking at the perimeter, but since it is turned over in the spring most of the stolons get cut off. I am planning another 24-32 sq ft bed, never have enough room. Maybe i do this one differently. 18" deep would be nice, less bending over. Lumber is so expensive right now. I feel the whole bed would be bermuda if i didn't block from the bottom. I doubt the fabric holds up anyways, it wasn't the real thick stuff. This is their 4th season coming up. Likely need rebuilt (2"x12" pine lumber) in 2-3 years, starting to weather/rot. I will go deeper for the beds, optimize spacing and eliminate the grass completely from the area and have mulch pathways. Bermuda is invasive in my lawn. I have a plan to eliminate it. Good luck.
At install April 2019


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I ended up laying cardboard. Used cedar fence pickets. I used same pickets before and they lasted 5 years. Think I spent about $80 on pickets and had these 4x4s laying around. Went from 32 sq feet to 57 sq feet. Will be mulching all around beds.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

You have some shade at that location it looks like. I turned them over with pitchfork, saw some healthy worms. Barrier looked intact where I scraped down to bottom in one spot. Pulled out as many bermuda stolons as i could, mainly at corners. Boards have 1-2 years max left, halfway rotten thru one side. Estimating 5 years life. Maybe I paint them next time since this is untreated pine. The small metal raised bed isn't going anywhere. If i could get them in a larger size would be great. I'll have to look at the cedar boards also. I get a lot of water runoff from the gutters right at the beds. Adding a 4'x6' bed. I have to put up deer netting and chicken wire else the rabbits and deer will eat everything. I may give these a try. Deep and last long time instead of 5 years.

https://vegogarden.com/collections/garden-beds


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

This gets sun all day long April-Sept. Its the south side of my house. Too much sun in summer really. Try to use my taller plants to shade some plant in afternoon.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Yeah, I did this. Worked fine.


----------

